# sleepy eys on my 180sx



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

*sleepy eyes on my 180sx*

Well here it is guys. my buddy and i did this tongiht. We first try to cut the wires behind the fuse box. But didnt seem to get it working, cause my is a jdm and the fucking wire colors are fucking diferent  . My buddy ended up cutting 3 wiries which did nothing. so we decided to go with the green wire behind the open/close button and that works great here are the pics









thats my switch(which looks clean)
















end result  :cheers: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

You dont have to guess on the color behind the fuse . All you have to do is cut the wire (no matter what the color is) That is behind the 5 amp lighting control fuse. 

This mod works . I did it to my car and it works with or without the lights on.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

looks real nice.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

looks very hott good job


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i've been thinking about doing, but i still don't knbow whether i like it or not.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you only made this thread to show off your RHD 

 and who told you to cut the lime-green wire behind the button?? i believe it was me


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i just did it. i used drift's method because swinging out the fusebox was getting annoying.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

and who told drift to cut the lime-green wire?? i believe i did


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> and who told drift to cut the lime-green wire?? i believe i did


whatever. it still works


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> and who told drift to cut the lime-green wire?? i believe i did


 wtf? i got that info on my own you newb!!! stop trying to take my credit or i'll give you bad reputation! 

i remember you were bitching that u coulnd't even find the wires, you were stuck at the part of pulling the thing out and you coudnl't get passed the white thing. so u were like "oh shit i can't get passed this white thing .

HA!

plus i was the first one to ever do that method. so how could you have told me


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> wtf? i got that info on my own you newb!!! stop trying to take my credit or i'll give you bad reputation!
> 
> i remember you were bitching that u coulnd't even find the wires, you were stuck at the part of pulling the thing out and you coudnl't get passed the white thing. so u were like "oh shit i can't get passed this white thing .
> 
> ...


oh come on Kev......leave poor Jeong alone, after all he is a 15 yo hes just looking for some attention


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blah blah blah.. :fluffy:

no.. i remember.. i found it.. and like 10 minutes after i found it, you found it at a different website written by a different person. i still can't pull mine far out enough. all the wires are taped up and i think something's snagged. i haven't tried in like a year though. i'm getting too lazy to do it anyway


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

SUPERMAN said:


> You dont have to guess on the color behind the fuse . All you have to do is cut the wire (no matter what the color is) That is behind the 5 amp lighting control fuse.
> 
> This mod works . I did it to my car and it works with or without the lights on.


well it did work on your but in my case my fuse diagram is in japanese and to my knowledge i can read it lol so, thats why i gave up and went the other way lol




vsp3c said:


> you only made this thread to show off your RHD
> 
> and who told you to cut the lime-green wire behind the button?? i believe it was me



well not exactly i didnt make a thread just to show off my car, well maybe J/K lol. But yes u did say to cut the green wire and i am glad cause it was much easier to do ti 


:cheers: to Vsp3c lol :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

SUPERMAN said:


> You dont have to guess on the color behind the fuse . All you have to do is cut the wire (no matter what the color is) That is behind the 5 amp lighting control fuse.
> 
> This mod works . I did it to my car and it works with or without the lights on.



hmm...i cut the green wire for mine too and it worked fine...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> blah blah blah.. :fluffy:
> 
> no.. i remember.. i found it.. and like 10 minutes after i found it, you found it at a different website written by a different person. i still can't pull mine far out enough. all the wires are taped up and i think something's snagged. i haven't tried in like a year though. i'm getting too lazy to do it anyway


 well there is no proof of you finding it before me. mine is documented on this site. yours isn't. :loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i tried to find it on my aim log.. but the oldest conversation it kept is deceber of 2003. the whole sleepy eye thing was in july =/


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> well there is no proof of you finding it before me. mine is documented on this site. yours isn't. :loser:


Looks like Kevin WIN! :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ and how can kevin prove that he found the info before i did?? he can't. we tie.

now quit going off topic..
we all know to cut the green wire.. but has anybody found a clean way to install the toggle switch?? i know billyjuan made a pretty clean one but anybody else have any ideas??


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

well if i where to do that, i can also set it like billy juan, i have a spare square thingy on the side that can just be popped and insert the switch.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i'll show you after i mount the switch. it will be pretty clean. and i also heard that it also works and is a lot easier if you just cut the brown wire and you dont need a toggle or anything.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i can prove that i found the sleepy eyes before you did.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=26155&highlight=sleepy+eyes

documented on the site. unlike your method. which was never told by you until couple days ago! nor was it ever posted in the thread. 

nt gfg nub.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blah blah blah u whore


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you guys were such noobs back in that thread. lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HAHAHA they are still retards


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

so cool, why are u guys bitchin bout who did it first, the sleepy thing sucks man, the way he did it. nothing to be proud of, its easy, i did it and i didnt like it at all cuz the lights shine like shit at night, cuz u still have the stock headlight and not the fog lights that shine better, all i did was unplug the wire plug for the motor and manually turned them nothin special. everyone quit bitchin bout who did it first


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

your not supposed to drive like that at night smart one. sleepy eyes is just a day time thing for show


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

people been getting really stupid at this site lately. there's a lot more noobs thinking that they know everything. then we have all the sentra guys coming in here talking like they know everything about the 240. f***ing people, get a clue. if you think sleepy eyes is for night time driving then you deserve to try doing it and drive right into a f***ing wall because you cant see because you have your headlights half down. oh, not to mention the illegal part of that. headlights happen to be a safety device. by using the sleepy eyes at night, you have tampered with that safety device. this is punishable by a 5,000 fine every where in the country. do you want to pay that? didnt think so. sleepy eyes is a day-time only thing where the lights are not on. pay attention. have you ever seen someone in the media driving with sleepy eyes at night? f***ing retards.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

^ nice way of putting 93blackSER, Fu***ng :dumbass: noobs. i was gona say something but i been warned by harris to much about flaming people hehehehhehe


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> ^ nice way of putting 93blackSER, Fu***ng :dumbass: noobs. i was gona say something but i been warned by harris to much about flaming people hehehehhehe


so have i......its all HARRIS fault too that there is HELLA NOOBS making hella dumb statements, questions, and making dumb ass threads that we've had like 20 before, they dont SEARCH and if we say the slightest negative thing......it gets EDITED or DELETED......i dont expect to see my post tomorrow...but im sure 96blackSER's post WILL be there. :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Loki said:


> so have i......its all HARRIS fault too that there is HELLA NOOBS making hella dumb statements, questions, and making dumb ass threads that we've had like 20 before, they dont SEARCH and if we say the slightest negative thing......it gets EDITED or DELETED......i dont expect to see my post tomorrow...but im sure 96blackSER's post WILL be there. :thumbup:


you are part of the problem.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> people been getting really stupid at this site lately. there's a lot more noobs *thinking* that they know everything. then we have all the *sentra guys* coming in here talking like they know everything about the 240.



i agree with that first statement. i imphasize the bold.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> people been getting really stupid at this site lately. there's a lot more noobs thinking that they know everything. then we have all the sentra guys coming in here talking like they know everything about the 240. f***ing people, get a clue.


 :cheers: x 248952902972984723.239847234924


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well hes warning you guys so dont bitch about him too much. this is getting ridiculous though. and quite annoying. the new guys dont understand they have to search. somebody was asking about stuff to watch for when buying a 240 when the SAME TOPIC was the next thread under his!!! 

to all moderators: the first "new rule" in the general section is to search so PLEASE enforce this rule! im just trying to help solve this ridiculous problem.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

for the guy complaining bout sentra noobs, first of all i dont own a sentra and im not a noob, looks like ur the sentra man hence the name 93blackser, im no damn noob, and i didnt think about the night thing, since im not perfect and you are


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ckykm said:


> for the guy complaining bout sentra noobs, first of all i dont own a sentra and im not a noob, looks like ur the sentra man hence the name 93blackser, im no damn noob, and i didnt think about the night thing, since im not perfect and you are


english as second language??

enough of this bs.. either start pm.ing each other or just stfu.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he didn't directed it at you...newb.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> you are part of the problem.


to be the solution one must be part of the problem...........


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ckykm said:


> for the guy complaining bout sentra noobs, first of all i dont own a sentra and im not a noob, looks like ur the sentra man hence the name 93blackser, im no damn noob, and i didnt think about the night thing, since im not perfect and you are


the name is because i owned a B13 SE-R before owning my S13. well, at the same time as my S13 actually. there is no point in changing my names because i changed cars. if you had been on the forums for a while, you would know the reason for my name. now as far as telling me off goes, you had no right to. my comment was not directed towards you. altho, looking back at your posts, it might as well have been. you dont know much.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Kelso said:


> well hes warning you guys so dont bitch about him too much. this is getting ridiculous though. and quite annoying. the new guys dont understand they have to search. somebody was asking about stuff to watch for when buying a 240 when the SAME TOPIC was the next thread under his!!!
> 
> to all moderators: the first "new rule" in the general section is to search so PLEASE enforce this rule! im just trying to help solve this ridiculous problem.


You my friend.......are so FUCKING RIGHT......i swear since MODS got more strict on vets......the new comers just make stupid ass TRHEADS......mods now forget the #1 rule......SEARCH SEARCH SEARCH!!!!!!!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## Nz200sx (Aug 19, 2011)

So add a switch to the green wire? What about putting a dial in for adjustible hight like the old Rhu units?


----------

